

Challenge: 12 hours to turn $400.00 into as much as possible - feint
http://challenge.pen.io/

======
nabjab
The owner of the site is an 'internet marketing guru'.

Easy publicity stunt, and probably not going to teach anybody much.

------
chad_oliver
So what's happening here? Why are you doing this, and how are you going about
it?

~~~
feint
not entirely sure. Its not my page, just thought it was an interesting
experiment

